# Continuation of Trout's "Recommended Recordings"



## lnjng (Dec 24, 2021)

*INTRODUCTION*

I am sure many of you are familiar with Trout's highly helpful "Recommended Recordings" series of blog posts. These posts were originally conceived in 2014, and have ended in 2020. Since then, another massive and helpful project has begun - science's "The Talk Classical Community's Favorite and Most Highly Recommended Works" (link to document). My plan is to extend the idea of RR to this new list, beginning on Tier 20 and possibly ending on Tier 50-60. Tiers 1-20 have been (mostly) covered by Trout's series, so I will not be re-doing what has already been done.

I will be using the same methodology as Trout did, so as to preserve the quality of the articles being not influenced by personal opinion. To summarize:


+1 for every positive mention by a unique user
-1 for every negative mention by a unique user
Neutral mentions will be ignored
Aim is 5 recordings per piece, 10 for more popular ones
Recordings will be ranked from best to worst
Threads will be referenced as needed


I also foresee the problem that some of the works in these tiers may not have as much extensive documentation on TC as works in the first 20 tiers. I plan to combat this by creating "reference threads" as described by science, with the caveat that these threads would have no effect on the placement of the piece within the tier structure. This way, the TC community can chime in on their opinions on particular pieces. In the worst-case scenario, where a work simply has not enough opinions, I may have to (1) reduce the number of recordings listed, or (2) consult outside sources.

In any case, let's begin! The list below will be updated with each new addition to the series. I plan to update these posts daily, with exceptions made for certain holidays, etc.

*LIST OF POSTS*
Tier 20 #1. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903 [c. 1720]
Tier 20 #2. Barber: Knoxville, Summer of 1915, op. 24 [1947] (Trout)
Tier 20 #3. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight" [1801] (Trout)
Tier 20 #4. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24 [1861]


----------

